# my baby betta on the ground



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

breed my betta thursday and by monday all of them or on the ground i have them in a 2.5 gallon tank but when u tap the tank they seem to swim and not come to the top my male is picking them up and trying to put them i the bubble nest and they a falling out of the bubble nest i am worried came someone plz tell me what is happening


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey blankz welcome to the forums

From what I read that is pretty normal, after a few days they should be allowed to swim around and the male wont keep picking them up.

Its quite possible I am incorrect though.

You may want to read up a bit more on breeding.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

ok


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

blankz- Please read more about breeding if you think this is an issue or not normal behavior from newborn fry. 
at about 3 days from hatching, fry should become free-swimming. I also recommend that you take your male out. 

Do you have a growout tank of at least 10 gals or larger? 
Do you have a heater? 
What food are you going to use when your fry use up their egg sac nutrients? 
What do you plan to do with the fry when they get older?
Do you have 100+ jars to put your fry in?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, this thread should be in the breeding section, not diseases or emergencies.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

this is my fish time so i dont know wat to do


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

blankz said:


> this is my fish time so i dont know wat to do


First time breeding? 
You should have looked up information before you even considered breeding bettas. Please read more about it in the breeding bettas section.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i will


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Bettas compared to other fish as I have read are a bit more complicated to breed. The male could even start eating all his young unless removed or kept full 100% of the time (which means multiple feedings all day / night long). So it is advised for new breeders to remove the male pretty early as YLG mentioned.

Keep reading, there is a wealth of knowledge in the breeding section and you might have to make some emergency runs to stores and get the proper foods for your fry. It could turn quite sad quickly if you are not prepared.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.....and congrats......

If the Bettas spawned on Thursday...hatch usually in 24-32h so Friday/Sat you should have seen tails/wigglers...by Sat/Sun bouncing...Sun/Mon bouncing with ability to get to the nest..but with the heavy yolk sac healthy fry can be seen attaching themselves to walls, decorations, plants...etc...driving the male nuts.....lol.....Today is Tuesday...they should be absorbing most of their yolk sac and able to get around a tiny bit better on their own but still attaching to walls and gathered/mouthed by the male....depending on how your spawning tank was setup...a pic and more information would help and even age given in hours at this stage will help......with healthy fry-growth and development can vary some...but generally they shouldn't be on the floor....do you have a filter in the tank...if so-turn if off and depending on the male you may or may not want to remove him....what is the water temp and what are your feeding plans for the fry.......depending on your setup you may need to start feeding them tomorrow.....this can vary a lot.......overall health of the fry, water quality, temp, condition of the breeders to start...etc....are all factors.....


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

ok i will try


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i have dem in a drum with lilies if i move it it is going to mix up the water i can put the tank


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

HOLY CRAP OFL, that was the longest sentence I have ever read. Not a single period, just ellipsis.

Also blankz, please try and write a bit clearer so we can be sure to help you in the best way possible for the fry.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Shimi... Nevermind..

@blankz: have you decided on what to feed the fry? Set up any cultures?


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

kk


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i am going to feed them blood worm


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry, but have you done any research on breeding before starting? The fry cannot eat bloodworms at that age, it would be too big, they need small foods like baby brine shrimp, microworms and vinegar eels. You have to set up a culture for these or set up a brine shrimp hatchery in advance...


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i dont really know about all of these foods


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i only hear my friends talk about breeding,I only ask how to get them to breed.


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh god... all the fry are going to die.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

go and sleep Shimizoki


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Blankz- what I recommend that you do is : 

1- NEVER breed bettas again until you know ABSOLUTLY EVERYTHING there is about breeding and how to breed. 

2- Do you research BEFORE you start ANYTHING with animals, period. 

3- Cull all of your fry. There is no way that they are going to survive at this point if you have no food for them and aren't willing to put all your heart and soul into caring for them- they will suffer less if you do it now instead of starving them to death. 

May I remind you that we are here to help you and everyone else on this board. I don't mean to come off as rude or mean, but you really need to look into what your doing before you do it. You can't exactly just go out on a football field and play football without knowing the rules and how to play can you? This is exactly like that.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

yes


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Mods might need to do something about this...

What are you thinking breeding bettas when you have no idea what you are doing? Really! You wouldn't breed dogs and then lock them away without any food would you? NO, that would be cruel... I mean come on... A little bit of reading before hand would have you in a much better place without a hundred lives in your hands.

You should read and study:
Breeding
Questions
Fry Food

And you shouldn't attempt to breed them until you at least have some idea what you are doing. Are you 10 years old with a god complex or something?

GAAAAAH


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I think this is where I should give you the talk about being responsible.. Why did you breed your fish? It is very irresponsible to bring those baby fish into the world without thinking about how you're going to care for them, feed them and what you're going to do with them once they get older and have to be put in separate containers. Next time you think of doing something like this, I suggest you give all these points a thought. Anyway, now that the babies are here, we can't go back... I'm not a breeder but there are a lot of people on this forum who are. You should check out what they do and ask for advice on what to feed them once they finish their yolk sacs, as that is the most urgent issue at hand. You might get some cultures at your pet stores.. I strongly suggest reading up in the breeding section about what you can do in a pinch...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm being seriously slow today.. But yeah.. you can do what youlovegnats said as well...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Shimizoki said:


> Mods might need to do something about this...
> 
> What are you thinking breeding bettas when you have no idea what you are doing? Really! You wouldn't breed dogs and then lock them away without any food would you? NO, that would be cruel... I mean come on... A little bit of reading before hand would have you in a much better place without a hundred lives in your hands.
> 
> ...



I think that the OP is just a kid, but still- it's no excuse; I agree. 

Blankz- this is exactly what you are doing to your fish- starving them. They won't live much longer.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I'm being seriously slow today.. But yeah.. you can do what youlovegnats said as well...


 yay!


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i should have jus left these fish where them was


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You shouldn't have bred them is what you should have done. 
You didn't answer the main question yet: *WHY DID YOU BREED??*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

> i should have jus left these fish where them was


Exactly.. Everyone makes rash decisions sometimes, I hope you learn your lesson :/ Don't get into things without knowing about them inside out.. And this goes for everything, not just breeding bettas.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> exactly.. Everyone makes rash decisions sometimes, i hope you learn your lesson :/ don't get into things without knowing about them inside out.. And this goes for everything, not just breeding bettas.


+ 1,000,000


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

them the look pretty so i breed them


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

they looked pretty....that's why you bred them?!


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

yea


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, youlovegnats, I think we need to calm down ^^' Don't want to get into trouble...
But that is definitely not a valid reason!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree...don't wanna get it trouble -___- 
but stiiiillll D:< 

blankz- please do your research next time. For the sake of all animals out there.... I hope you do that next time you try anything or get any new pets.


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i shall


----------



## blankz (Jul 11, 2011)

i now know y they are at the bottom


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm assuming that English is not the op's first language, which would make it hard for him/her to communicate and hard for us to understand what they are trying to say.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh gosh, lease just cull those poor babies. That's like breeding dogs, and leaving them in a box on the side of the highway.

I just hope you learned lesson. Are the parents alright?


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Reading this made me sad.  I hope they don't suffer long and that there are no more attempts until 100% understanding at breeding the correct way.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is there nothing the OP can try from home? Crushed to a powder fish flakes even??  Something to ease these babies suffering. I'm sure OP feels bad as well.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see the point of posting here anymore, those babies must be long gone by now.. :/


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I wasn't paying attention to the date, looks like DQ bumped it up


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It happens, I ended up posting on a year old thread a week ago because someone bumped it up lol! This one isn't old but I don't think those babies must have survived 8 days. So sad.. At least the OP realised their mistake..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

blankz, everyone makes mistakes. Now you know what went wrong so if you plan to do this next time, you know to be more prepared. Much more prepared. Please don't feel too bad. Just remember: knowledge is power, power to take good care of our animals and to be responsible. Take good care of your grown up bettas, okay? 

Guys, ease up. Remember when bettas breed in the wild, not every fry survives. Heck, when bettas breed in the wild, NO fry may survive. Also remember that some of us feed fry (guppy, molly, betta etc) to our bettas and other critters. To some people that would be no different than what blankz has accidentally done out of lack of knowledge. Also consider there may be other circumstances that we don't know about. Someone else could have bred them and blankz is just posting for that person or something like that. Also remember what OFL has said before: fish don't feel pain and suffering in the same way we do. The fry may not have suffered like we think they did.

Sorry if I came off as preachy, that's not my intention. Just wanted to give blankz the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I'm going to try to give the benefit of the doubt as well and hope it's just a little kid :/ 
to the poster if this is the case, don't feel bad. we all make mistakes, we all have to learn. besides all that you can't undo it now and beating yourself up over it won't do any good to anyone or anything. instead just learn from it, take the lesson and don't forget it. <3
that being said, 
please remember these fish are living creatures though. they might be tiny and they might be different from what we're used to, but they're just like dogs and cats and every other typical pet/living creature. maybe even more so because unlike say dogs for example, who are partially cared for by their mother, bettas are mostly on their own. some betta parents will even harm their offspring. and they can not provide food for them, not to mention at some point the fry will begin needing air from the top, and must manage to reach it, which in some tanks can be very hard, loads of other specifics like that. ( I'm not a breeder so I don't know in-depth-beyond-the-basics ) 
betta fry are very helpless, and they are living and very real, just like puppies and all other baby forms of living things. they are a huge responsibility, as are the fish. they are not for decoration, or /just/ looking at. they require lots of care and attention. I know it's easy to forget this for a lot of people.. but when it comes to health replace 'betta' or 'fish' with 'dog' or 'cat' and it helps to get the idea. "my fish's tail split", maybe you can dismiss that. but try this. "my dog's tail split." or "my cat's tail split." that sounds a whole lot more urgent, doesn't it? it's not normal for a betta's tail to split any more than it would be normal for a dog's tail to randomly split. 
it's important to know how to take care of them. 
these fry were smaller versions of the betta you see before you, not lifeless un-living lumps. it's just important to keep in mind, even if they don't remind you of the typical things you consider living, ( no matter how strange or different or bizarre as they might be to you ) they still are, ^-^;


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Very well put, however, I think the OP is long gone...as well as the betta fry and possibly the parents :/


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@youlovegnats
probably so :/
but they some how got my name and sent me a friend request, ( I don't know when ) ; 
I haven't been posting in a while ( first time in awhile today in fact ), so I thought just in case... 
so sad :/

definitely won't bump this post any further though >x<;


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

inkrealm said:


> @youlovegnats
> probably so :/
> but they some how got my name and sent me a friend request, ( I don't know when ) ;
> I haven't been posting in a while ( first time in awhile today in fact ), so I thought just in case...
> ...


Whaaa? That's totally weird. :| It is sad...buutt it happens. :/ We can't save all of 'em.


----------

